
Replace Cron with Clockwork - sant0sk1
http://adam.heroku.com/past/2010/6/30/replace_cron_with_clockwork/
======
duck
I was just setting up some cron jobs this morning to make api calls and
thinking there has to be a better way. Great article and Adam even include
some sample apps to give it a try. Very nice job, and I will be checking this
out.

------
qjz
The flexibility of cron is pretty amazing, compared to other schedulers I've
been forced to work with. It would be helpful to see some cron examples and
their Clockwork replacements for comparison.

